# Why do some gun sellers refuse to sell to California residents?



## sublime (Jan 16, 2011)

I've never purchased a gun before, so I'm not clear on the laws, but I was recently looking at auctions on Gunbroker and I saw a gun I'm interested in going for a relatively low price, but the seller wrote that they didn't sell to California residents and told California residents not to bid. This seller was a gun shop in Texas, and he also had that on all of his items on his website.

Also, this gun (Five-seveN USG) is legal to sell/own in California. And I did find some websites of California gun shops that do sell them. So I don't know why that particular auctioner refused to sell this and other guns to Californians.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Saves them the trouble of making sure the firearm is legal in CA. 

hmmm....the gun is legal, the 20 round magazine isn't. Maybe they don't want the hassle of getting a 10 round mag just to ship to CA. Don't know why they wouldn't have listed all the other States that have magazine capacity limits.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

What Bruce said. And because Commie-fornia is a PITA. :mrgreen:

KG


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 bruce333

I believe that's the reason.

I'm sure glad I do not live there any more.

I feel sorry for those that have family & jobs there and can't leave.

They have some real "different" folks living there, and their taxes are out of sight.

Beautiful state too - I lived there for 3 years when I was young.

:smt1099


----------

